

Antvr: All-in-one Universal Virtual Reality Kit - massappeal
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/805968217/antvr-kit-all-in-one-universal-virtual-reality-kit

======
ChuckFrank
Considering the language barriers, I was extremely impressed with the clarity
of the presentation in the English language. Best wishes I hope that you make
your goal.

------
leanthonyrn
Interesting. So it is, out of the box, compatible with the latest systems.
Replaces your television with an IMAX type view. Can be used by people with
glasses. Paper specs match the other VR systems. Any pros of cons on this
hardware?

------
damian2000
Anyone know what the success rate is like regarding China based kickstarters?
Is it comparable to US ones?

------
dang
We changed the url from [http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/15/antvr-
kit/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/15/antvr-kit/), which points to this one.

Submitters: when the post you're submitting is mostly lifted from another one,
please submit that one instead. HN prefers original sources.

~~~
andybak
Wrong decision in my view. Although the Techcrunch piece isn't great it's
preferable to the Kickstarter marketing copy as there's at least a touch more
context and background.

~~~
dang
You may be right. However, posts from kickstarter.com make it obvious that
this is a fundraiser, not an existing product. I think that's the most
important piece of context and it's in readers' interests to have it be clear
up front.

~~~
massappeal
I'll keep that in mind next time.

